# Moving my 10 gallon



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I will be moving my 10 gallon aquarium from my current location in MA up to NH in 5 or 6 days. I am just looking for the best way to move all my plants. I am going to be putting my rocks and driftwood in a bucket in some tank water so that isn't an issue. I am worried about my plants however.

What is the best way to move them. Uproot and put in a bag with water? Leave the plants in the tank (no water will be in the tank) for 2 hours(ish)?

I am not too worried about my snails I have a 1 gallon that I am gonna throw the ones I can find into.


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

jbrown5217 said:


> I am just looking for the best way to move all my plants.... Uproot and put in a bag with water? Leave the plants in the tank (no water will be in the tank) for 2 hours(ish)?


I would put them in a large ziplock bag with some water (1/2 cup or so) and then lay bag flat in the tank for transport. I'm winging it of course, but for a two-hour trip I would think that would keep them hydrated enough to not be too shocked. :fish9:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You don't have to drain ALL of the water out of the 10 gallon. Drain most of it, but leave a little and leave the plants in there. Should be fine, unless you have some with stems that might break from bending over. I don't even take my fish and shrimp out when I transport, I just remove the hardware, rocks, and driftwood that might smoosh them.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

rocks and driftwood are coming out. Moving my aquarium once i get there is more of a problem (dorm room) which is why i need as much water gone as possible. I need to swipe in 2 times then enter a door code to get into my room. granted once i am in there is no problem. I jist want to keep the weight down a bit. 

Both seem like solid plans however.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

What I do is drain all the water into coolers and put the plants and fish in the coolers with the top "cracked" open for circulation.

my .02


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been able to one-arm a 10 gallon with 1"-2" of water above the substrate. I'm not Herculean, either (engineering student, so I'm kinda a weenie).


----------

